# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Is Having More Than One Hair Transplant Necessary? | Dr. Edmond Griffin, Atlanta

## tbtadmin

Question submitted through iahrs.org

*IAHRS Member, Dr. Edmond Griffin of Atlanta, GA. Responds:
*
Hello, Ive been considering doing something about my hair for several years and found the IAHRS through the American Hair Loss Association and wanted to ask a question to your staff or a doctor  before I take the plunge. Great websites by the way! After reading all of the information that you provide and researching  on other websites, it appears that the general consensus is that I will most likely need more than one surgery to be happy with the final outcome of a hair transplant.  Is this 100% always the case or do some people have one hair transplant and thats all that they need?

Your advice is appreciated! 
Thank you,
Oscar

----------

